

Fancy.com "removed Bitcoin per Apple's request" - peter123
http://i.imgur.com/tib54ei.png

======
ElDiablo666
I don't want to go researching some random app, what does this do and what
does it mean that it has bitcoin removed?

------
sp332
Was it getting around Apple's IAP-only policy? Because that wouldn't be
surprising.

~~~
peter123
IAP is only for virtual goods, not real goods.

~~~
sp332
Oh! I remembered wrong from their fight with Amazon. Interesting.

